# Boat Ramp in Holley By The Sea?



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Has anyone actually used this? They certainly advertised it when I went to look at houses in that area, but is there *any* parking? I only have a vague idea where it is, anyone with directions? I searched this website for all the above questions and did not come up with anything, so if this is a repeat, apologies. I just want to know if this thing is really useable....

Thanks!


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*Ramp*

If you have a small trailer. They were redoing the ramp the last time I saw it. I have a 21' Trition Bass Boat and I would be scared of putting in there. However I have not been back since they reworked it. It is off of 399(East Bay Road) if you take a left on 399 from 87 it is probably 2 miles after you cross the small bridge on the right. There are some nice houses just before it on the right. It looks like shallow water around there.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

HaoleByTheSea said:


> Has anyone actually used this? They certainly advertised it when I went to look at houses in that area, but is there *any* parking? I only have a vague idea where it is, anyone with directions? I searched this website for all the above questions and did not come up with anything, so if this is a repeat, apologies. I just want to know if this thing is really useable....
> 
> Thanks!


X2!


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

The HBTS ramp is just west of where Edgewood intersects 399. You will need to go to the Rec. center to get the combo to the gate. (At least that's the way it use to work.) I have not been to the ramp since the work was done, but I dont think it is anymore usable than before. The big drawback is the water depth. During the winter the water is only about a foot deep on a good day. Summer time it might be two feet. If you have a canoe, kayak or small john boat, you cane launch, but you may still have to drag it out to deeper water in order to actually float it. The "improvements" were the result of pressure from the "HBTS Fishing Club". Not sure how much money was spent.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

I plan on checking this out this weekend. My boat is 23' and probably needs a bit more than a foot, that would make me nervous in that shallow a depth. Thanks sos for the directions, I do want to check it out.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

very unlikely you will be able to launch your 23' there. Give us a report if you get down there.


----------



## Ryan.davis-era realestate (Apr 8, 2020)

I have a 23 foot jet boat and I've launched here but I only need about 18 inches of water. Also note this is a private ramp for members of the Holley by the sea hoa


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

The one on the bay or sound?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

There is not one on the sound side for Holley by the Sea, only a pier.


----------

